# How do we edit a post now?



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Am I loosing my mind or is the edit 
button gone?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Posted this in the wrong forum....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry Henry,*

The edit feature is gone for now. There are people starting crap and then they edit their post. Until things settle down, there will be no edit button. What a person says will stay for all to see!.....Hat


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I better watch what I say....I think I edit
90% of my posts!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hat80 said:


> The edit feature is gone for now. There are people starting crap and then they edit their post. Until things settle down, there will be no edit button. What a person says will stay for all to see!.....Hat


Really ??? Someone is going back and changing their story or opinion after starting something? Thats pathetic. Ok I need to do a better job spell checking then when I am on a rant .... don't want people thinking I am an ignorant red neck from Crisfield


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Really ??? Someone is going back and changing their story or opinion after starting something? Thats pathetic. Ok I need to do a better job spell checking then when I am on a rant .... don't want people thinking I am an ignorant red neck from Crisfield


Too late!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Talapia said:


> Too late!


See I forgot to add a smilie face. Now 
I have to add another post just for that...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Now see that smiley has too many teeth for a red neck. You know thats why they call it a tooth brush don't you and not a teethbrush


----------

